# $400 A Day Prairie Dog Hunts



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Would like to go west and shoot a few of these little critters. Checked some sites yesterday and the prices were more than I had imagined. Yes it included meals and lodging. But, I can eat a lot on McDonalds dollar menu in five days. $2000 for five days seems steep, what do you guys think?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll take you for a six pack! Its to high for me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I guess you hunt them, but once you find them they are always there. Season just opened a few weeks ago here. yes you can come too. LOL


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Well I guess you hunt them, but once you find them they are always there. Season just opened a few weeks ago here. yes you can come too. LOL


 Wouldn't it be cheaper for SG since he wont have a gun?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

He can be the spotter, and I guess that could be just 3 beers for rental of spotting scope. LOL but if he needs a rental gun and ammo it could cost alot more!!!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

*Where are you in AZ prariewolf?*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just south of Holbrook on the Mogollon Rim. Between Payson and Show Low

I would imagine Don knows a few places with prairie dogs also.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You can always take SG with a big bag of rocks !! Lol

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do know a few places and depending on the timing may be able to accommodate you all at our cabin.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

At least give SG a slingshot so he can try for some of the closer ones. Marbles would be extra though









I don't think I have enough brass to shoot prarie dogs.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Amazing what someone wants to charge to benefit from varmint eradication. Just like the ranchers who charge to hunt hogs that they hate so much. If this keeps up we'll end up being an elitist society where only the wealthy can hunt. People around here are now going to leasing to hunt their places as guys from the big city will pay big money. And we wonder why hunter numbers are dropping off.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah that is a bit pricey for me. Tom I hear you. There is a problem that comes with leasing hunting land in that it becomes more exclusive. The converse is to have them on public land with no guidance. They would probably end up shooting each other. Which may sound okay but, I promise it would be even worse for hunting. LOL


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

We don't have prairie dogs but we have gophers. Please feel free to come shoot them all.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Yoy shouldn't have to pay for anything, you're giving the guy a service by shooting them. I'll tell the guy no thank you and enjoy your new landscape as they dig in more

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

saskredneck said:


> We don't have prairie dogs but we have gophers. Please feel free to come shoot them all.


Yea, that just reminded me, my yard is full of moles, you guys can come shoot all of them and I wont charge you a dime!


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

BondCoCoyote said:


> Yea, that just reminded me, my yard is full of moles, you guys can come shoot all of them and I wont charge you a dime!


I remember a couple years ago asen a video for a product that fill the holes and timely with some gas and then ignate it. It was amazing to see how far those tunels go.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

loic said:


> I remember a couple years ago asen a video for a product that fill the holes and timely with some gas and then ignate it. It was amazing to see how far those tunels go.


I can not be the only one that thinks this sounds like fun.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

loic said:


> I remember a couple years ago asen a video for a product that fill the holes and timely with some gas and then ignate it. It was amazing to see how far those tunels go.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


It does sound like fun but we haven't had in rain here in about six weeks with 100 degree temps....I would have the whole county on fire.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

It was fun to watch that's for sure, check youtuube I'm sure its still on it

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah setting fires would be bad. I will check you tube.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Fire in the hole sounds a tad unsportsmanlike. The site I was on offered a 5 day deer hunt for less than 5 days of hunting prairie dogs. I'm with you fellas, way to steep to shoot a few tiny varmints. A trip to the cabin or the rim sounds more to my liking. At least I know the fellas I would be with were quality folka. A huge plus in my book.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

found it :


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ioic.

Horton it would be unsporting. Lighting the gas and seing how far the tunnels go would be the fun part.... not the burning of critters. Although it seems like a viable method of eliminating pests quickly.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks Ioic.
> 
> Horton it would be unsporting. Lighting the gas and seing how far the tunnels go would be the fun part.... not the burning of critters. Although it seems like a viable method of eliminating pests quickly.


I understood what you meant by your statement. I'm sure no one here would think burning them would be the thing we would do.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Although I can't see the video I've seen this used in others. It's probably the most humane way I've ever seen. They use them on gophers too. The percussion is what kills them and not a flame just to clear it up. Guys use them here in hayfields where varmints destroy root systems and don't have all day to sit over and shoot.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Hortontoter said:


> I understood what you meant by your statement. I'm sure no one here would think burning them would be the thing we would do.


That's for sure. But I understand the farmer to use that type of product to quicly try and remove the pest.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

My neighbor would use anhydrous ammonia down the holes. And I've seen the propane gophinator used. It's better than poison because you don't kill any birds. As kids we used to haul the 1000 gallon tank around and drown them. There was also a video I saw where a guy used a vac truck to suck them out of the holes.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hortontoter said:


> I understood what you meant by your statement. I'm sure no one here would think burning them would be the thing we would do.


Okay I was just making sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Many times the guy charging to shoot them isn't the guy who owns the property, but a guide /outfitter, who may or may not pay the property owner/lease holder a fee. $400 a day does seem pretty high, but there are coyote guides that charge $300 a day for no lodging or meals.


----------

